# Tragic accident in Glasgow - Xmas shoppers killed



## Ameriscot (Dec 22, 2014)

http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-scotland-glasgow-west-30580114

This is so tragic and sad. Woke up to this although it happened yesterday afternoon. I know this area well and am often one of the shoppers walking in this area.

The Xmas lights in the square have been turned off and flags on government buildings are at half mast.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 22, 2014)

Very sad news Ameriscot.


----------



## Laurie (Dec 23, 2014)

One cannot imagine awfulness of seeing someone off for a last minute bit of shopping and then the knock on the door.

And a reminder every Christmas for years to come.

A double tragedy for the driver's family, even if he was taken ill as witnesses suggest.


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 23, 2014)

What a total shock that would be! Who expects to get killed by a bin motor! And being at Xmas makes it even sadder.


----------



## Geezerette (Dec 23, 2014)

How terribly sad. Tragic events such as this seem doubly so at holiday times. My heart goes out to those folks.


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 23, 2014)

Three of the dead were a couple and their 18 year old granddaughter.


----------



## oakapple (Dec 23, 2014)

The random-ness of life. A tragic accident, and as you say, an out of control garbage truck , what a freak accident to happen.


----------



## mpd (Dec 24, 2014)

According to news reports the daughter of the grandparents (mother of the granddaughter) was there as well. What that poor woman is going through and tormented the rest of her life, I just cannot imagine.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 24, 2014)

It's just the saddest thing to happen at any time but at Christmas to lose anyone especially in such a tragic way is especially heartbreaking.

I know that part of the city centre very well , I was born and raised there...and I used to work in the exact spot where the truck initially mounted the pavement, and killed the first people before careering further up the road and crashing into the hotel at the T-Junction!!

I was reading comment on another forum, and I could barely believe that a debate has broken out of all things as to whether the victims should have been named!! good grief!!


----------



## Phoenix14 (Dec 24, 2014)

It's even sadder when one woman saw her parents and 18 year old daughter die in the crash.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 24, 2014)

I agree Phoenix, sometimes you have to to believe that fate comes into play .Apprently the 4 were walking up Queens' street when the mother stopped at the cashpoint for a minute and her parents and daughter strolled on in front...that's when the lorry hit them and all except for the mother who stood helplessly watching them have their lives wiped out in front of her eyes. I think it would be enough for most of us to lose our minds!!


----------



## AprilT (Dec 24, 2014)

Too much sadness in the world, so very sorry for all involved.


----------



## Mike (Dec 24, 2014)

This was a really terrible accident.

I am proud of my fellow countryfolk who didn't run away
or stand and stare at the dead, they got down on their
knees and tried to help the injured.

In many other places that I have been to, passers by
would have stepped over the fallen.

Mike.


----------



## Phoenix14 (Dec 24, 2014)

It was just over a year ago a helicopter crashed into a pub not far from that accident and it's amazing how people in the city rally round at a time of need.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 24, 2014)

When this tragedy happened the helicopter crash last year came straight into my mind!!


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 24, 2014)

hollydolly said:


> I agree Phoenix, sometimes you have to to believe that fate comes into play .Apprently the 4 were walking up Queens' street when the mother stopped at the cashpoint for a minute and her parents and daughter strolled on in front...that's when the lorry hit them and all except for the mother who stood helplessly watching them have their lives wiped out in front of her eyes. I think it would be enough for most of us to lose our minds!!



That would drive me round the twist to be in her position!


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 24, 2014)

hollydolly said:


> When this tragedy happened the helicopter crash last year came straight into my mind!!



I thought of that as well. Glaswegians don't run away from danger. They can be proud of how they react in these situations.

My husband was born and raised in Glasgow and he doesn't flinch in an emergency.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 24, 2014)

Exactly Ameriscot...same here we were all raised the same.


----------

